# European?? Mineral Water



## detroitreds (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey all, need help with info about this bottle. All I have been able to find is that the company "Apollinaris" is a German company. Strangely though, the bottle says London on the label. I haven't the slightest clue how to decipher he markings on the bottom, which are a roman numeral 2 followed by a "B" on the top line, then the number 5 on the middle line, then the letter "Z" on the bottom. HELP!!


----------



## detroitreds (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is the bottom of the bottle...


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Jay.

 Welcome to the Blue Pages, and thanks for bringing the Apollinaris bottle. It's a machine made bottle. The British Company, Apolinaris Company Limited were distributors.

 It has long been a popular water, maybe not so much during the war years.

 "
 Apollinaris Still the Standard.
 Almost everyone is familiar with the continued and unique success of Apollinaris. Ever since the organization of the Apollinaris Company, Ltd., London, in 1874, the consumption throughout the world of this famous table water has grown without interruption, and it is not surprising to hear that the sale of Apollinaris in the United States during 1903 exceeded the figures of any previous year iu its history. 
 Today as heretofore, Apollinaris is regarded as the standard. All comparisons are made with it as the highest type. The great English writer. Sir Walter Besant, said, "This is an age of Apollinaris Water." The Rev. Henry Van Dyke, formerly President of Princeton University, in one of his books uses the comparison, "As sparkling as Apollinaris," and references to Apollinaris in "David Haruni" and in books by authors such as William Dean Howells, Anthony Hope, and many others are similarly interesting in this connection, as showing that Apollinaris is the best known and most popular table water in the world.
 Iu addition to Apollinaris, the United Agency Company of No. 503 Fifth Avenue, New York, handles the celebrated "Apenta" Hungarian Aperient Water ana Johannis-Lithia, which are also marketed by the Apollinaris Company, Ltd., London, both of which waters have many times received the endorsement of eminent medical men in this country and abroad.â€”Bonfort's Wine ami Spirit Circular, N. Y., January 10, 1904â€”page 202." From http://books.google.com/books?id=grfmAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA150&lpg=PA150&dq=Apollinaris+Company+Limited,+London+history&source=bl&ots=9i3SkDmICo&sig=yOtqTgBEPEkJnmwRveydIRD7ZAw&hl=en#v=onepage&q=Apollinaris%20Company%20Limited%2C%20London%20history&f=false (The Pharmaceutical Era, 1904)

 It seems now to be under the Coca-Cola banner, but is still considered "The Queen of Table Waters."

 "
 Apollinaris Co
 From GracesGuide
 [/align]Jump to: navigation, search[/align]


 



[/align]March 1896.[/align][/align][/align]


 



[/align]June 1911.[/align][/align][/align]


 



[/align]November 1927.[/align][/align][/align]


 



[/align]May 1935.[/align][/align][/align]


 



[/align]November 1935.[/align][/align][/align]


 



[/align]February 1936.[/align][/align][/align]


 



[/align]June 1953.[/align][/align][/align]


 



[/align]August 1961.[/align][/align][/align]of Westminster, London 

 [ul][*]Producers of *Apollinaris Mineral Water*. [/ul][/align][ul][*]1852 "Apollinaris" water has been sourced from a spring in Bad Neuenahr, Germany, after it was discovered by a vintner called Georg Kreuzberg, from Ahrweiler in Germany. [1] [/ul]
 [ul][*]1853 *George Kreuzberg* began to sell the water from the spring he had discovered. [/ul]
 [ul][*]1874 *Eduard Steinkopff*, a German who moved to London receives the rights for sale of Apollinaris to some export countries. [/ul]
 [ul][*]1878 *Steinkopf* takes over all the international sales business and the "Apollinaris Company Limited" is founded in London. [/ul]
 [ul][*]1881 10 millions jugs and bottles of the water were sold every year. [/ul]
 [ul][*]1895 *Apollinaris registers* the red triangle and the claim "The Queen of Tabler Waters" as trademarks. [/ul]
 [ul][*]1897 Frederick Gordon, an English hotel group, acquired the companies in both England and Germany. [/ul]
 [ul][*]1900 *Apollinaris* is already internationally well-known and with a turn over of more than 40 million fillings per annum it is one of the most successful enterprises of the time. [/ul]
 [ul][*]1956 *Apollinaris* became a German company again. [/ul]
 [ul][*]1991 Schweppes of Germany and *Apollinaris* merged. [/ul]
 [ul][*]2002 Cadbury Schweppes buys out whole company. The new company is called *Apollinaris and Schweppes GmbH*. " From http://www.gracesguide.co.uk/Apollinaris_Co[/ul]





 Apollinaris used to come in these nice stoneware jugs prior to 1874.


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 8, 2011)

That's about as attractive as a machined bottle can get! Nice find.


----------



## detroitreds (Dec 8, 2011)

surfaceone, GREAT INFO!! way more than I would've ever found in 10 years! any idea on value?


----------



## epackage (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice looking bottle because of it's color, I don't see it bringing much more than $5-10 as a labeled example, I hope I'm wrong though....Jim

 This example on E-Bay didn't sell recently for $15.99 and it is a perfect label, still full and free shipping so I think my estimate is right with $5 possibly being the top end...

 http://www.ebay.com/csc/Bottles-Insulators-/29797/i.html?LH_Complete=1&_nkw=Apollinaris&_catref=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1538


----------



## detroitreds (Dec 8, 2011)

guess I need to keep my eyes peeled for a stoneware jug!


----------



## Budlcc (May 28, 2013)

found 30 + bottles of Apollinaris bottles, unopened but not all completely full, in the basement of my 200 year old house. More than half of them are still wrapped in real hay packing tied with string. It has the classic orange label (London, W. at the very bottom of the label) with a white "ADVERTISEMENT" label just below for "APENTA", The best natural Aperient water. Bottled in Hungary. Metal bottle caps. No markings on the bottom of the bottle. I have no idea whether they have any value or what I should do with them. While they are very cool looking, I'm moving and am not looking to store or collect more things.
      Any information, thoughts, or ideas as to what I should do with these bottles would be much appreciated!


----------



## epackage (May 28, 2013)

Not sure where you're located Bud, maybe a member nearby can help you out... A few pics of what you have would be good. Welcome to the forum ...Jim


----------



## Budlcc (May 28, 2013)

/Users/budschultz/Desktop/Photo on 5-28-13 at 7.51 AM.jpg


----------



## Budlcc (May 28, 2013)

Hope this helps!


----------



## canada (May 28, 2013)

I have read that Appolinaris switched  from stoneware jugs to glass bottles in 1911. Around 1900 the jugs were made with crowntop closures.


 Dave


----------

